# What is my Surefire Collection worth?



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 22, 2013)

Greeting Friends and fellow eradicaters of darkness,

I am relatively new to CPF and am looking for advice. In the last two years of being infected by the "Flashaholicus needmoreius", I have collected 20 Surefires, and a few FourSevens, Olight, Fenix, Maratac, Jetbeam, Streamlight, Coast LedLenser and many "generic" lights. I have become disabled, and to feed my need for more lights, I must sell some(or trade-which is my preference). I listed a half dozen Surefires on CPF Marketplace, and now everyone and their brother wants to buy them...How do I determine "fair market value"? I have buyers for three E2E's(one new), and two E1E's, and a KL1 head. Since they are no longer made, How much more are they worth? I know I will easily recap my costs, as I have been bidding on eBay, and only buying what I felt were good deals. I have no wish to price gouge, but want to be fair without "giving away the store".

Sage Advice gratefully accepted.
Yours Truly,
Ed AKA Crazy Eddie the First


----------



## Icehole (Nov 22, 2013)

Well,
I already expressed interest in both e1e's
looks like you are gauging interest. 
PM me and we can work out the details, if they are still available. 
I think JasonH may have beat me to at least one of them. 
I will probably end up buying them from him, anyways! (Hi Jason!)


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello David,
As I mentioned in my PM, I listed the items before I had a clear and thought out plan(pretty obvious since I did not list prices and was informed very quickly it was a violation and was deleted). I am sincere is asking for help with coming up with fair prices. Most of the items I am selling have been purchased over the past couple of years, so I am not concerned with getting burned on the deal. I want to ask a fair price, I'm not out to get the last penny. I broke my hip a few days ago and I am not thinking 100% clearly. I appreciate anyone's input, and if I offended anyone by posting without the prices, I am sorry. I have learned much from quietly observing, now it is the to join the fun...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 22, 2013)

here's my 2 cents + quick evaluation. 
sell for what you paid + 10-20% and cover your PP fees+ shipping. 

E1E HA new in package, 110-140
EIE BK new in package 140-175

E2E HA new in package 120-130
E2E BK new in package 130-150

Thats what I'll estimate the going value of these lights to be. 
sometimes people will grab them up immediately other times you have to practically give them away, depends on the time of the year, the supply and demand and just plain luck.

All those lights listed above sold for $30-60 a few years ago.


----------

